# App won't open or delete from Kindle Fire



## WildChild (Aug 27, 2015)

An app that I downloaded suddenly would not open when I clicked on it so I figured I would just delete it and re download it. But when I clicked delete from device and delete from cloud numerous times, nothing happens. The icon still appears in apps and cloud drive. Also, in the manage my apps setting, it does not appear there. I have had this problem for almost a week now. What should I do?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you restarted the device? It might be that it's really gone but just needs a restart to clear the bits and bytes.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Have you restarted the device? It might be that it's really gone but just needs a restart to clear the bits and bytes.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## WildChild (Aug 27, 2015)

I've done the normal shut down. Do I need to do a hard reset?


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Not suggesting that you do a wipe/factory reset - but I think the Fires (I only have the very original one) have a way to hold the power button for several seconds to force a shut down and restart.


----------



## WildChild (Aug 27, 2015)

Alright, I will try. Hopefully this fixes the problem. I am getting quite annoyed with this app.


----------



## WildChild (Aug 27, 2015)

I held the power button down on my Kindle for about 30-40 seconds and turned it on. The app icon is still there and keeps popping up. I don't think there is anything else I can do besides factory reset unfortunately.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Before you do that - you should try contacting Kindle Support (not Amazon Support) - to see what they could help with.


----------



## WildChild (Aug 27, 2015)

Alright. I will do it in the morning tomorrow. Thanks for your help!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Good luck & keep us posted!


----------

